# tecumseh ohv125 carb detailed diagram



## digger350 (Aug 30, 2009)

have a tecumseh 12.5 hp model ohv125 was running good then had too much oil got into carb took carb apart to clean put a new float needle and rubber seat in ...have a problem with putting carb back together have 2 springs one with a little plastic cap on one end cant remember exactly where these 2 springs went and the black plastic tube cant find any carb diagrams anywhere on the net that shows the inside exploded parts of the carb really need to just see a diagram of the carb inside parts


----------



## dangles (Aug 13, 2007)

Hi Digger350 try www.cpdonline.com and if no luck there try www.allexperts.com and go to small engines lawnmowers 
Best of luck Dangles


----------



## dangles (Aug 13, 2007)

Hi digger350
you may also like to try this site in it you will find reference to 2 sites to get the information that may help http://en.allexperts.com/q/small-engines-lawn-1746/2009/2/kirby-tecumseh.htm
dangles


----------

